# Cold Air intake for 2011 Pantastar Routan?



## cedric92300 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just curious if there would be any real cold air intake for our 2011s?
maybe somebody is doing something to man up the dodge caravan r/t we could use??

just curious

how about straight pipe/removing the last little muffler before the tailpipe?

still surprised how much this 3.6 pentastar hauls major ass!!!

:snowcool:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I found one for the 3.8, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5214862-CAI-for-your-3.8 not sure if it will work with the 3.6. 

I'm going to make my own with a 45 bent 3" peiece of polished tubing. Also this plastic 90 from home depot for the breather tube.








Also bout a kit from pep boys to install the sensor came with o rings and drill bits. Then I just need a 4" to 3" silicone adapter for the throttle body.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I would love to do a couple mods on the Routan (intake, catback, bigger brakes) if they were available. The Pentastar has a lot of potential, the tuners just need to crack the new Chrysler ECUs first though, then maybe 306hp at the crank would be easily feasible.


----------

